# Chopin as a cat?



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

A rather labored simile, yet it has its points.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/04/arts/music/jeremy-denk-chopin.html


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

According to Roald Dahl, it's Liszt.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I love Jeremy Dank, but imo the most feline composer is Debussy


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I love Jeremy Dank, but imo the most feline composer is Debussy


Not Cat-alani or Leoni?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

SimonTemplar said:


> Not Cat-alani or Leoni?


No, Rossini had the monopoly on cat-singers.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

According to one of his biographers, Norman Suckling -- Gabriel Faure was cat-like in his modulations and voice-leading, slinking and landing in unexpected places.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Roger Knox said:


> No, Rossini had the monopoly on cat-singers.






:lol:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Ha. I actually sang that at a school concert as a boy treble. Happy days.


----------

